# My Mancave/Collection



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Thought it was about time I shared my little (growing) collection. Mostly thanks to those wonderufl people at AB. :wave:


























More on this shelf later. 

























Whats inside? Oh drying time.









General crap

















Applicators and polishing clothes.

















Dirty clothes space

















Back to those boxes. 

















Think this needs to be used a bit more. :lol:


























Just incase there's a screw loose. :thumb:









Fish


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks tidy mate!! I've literally filled almost every inch of my small man cave, looking to get a big workshop tool chest next


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Very very ordered, I wouldn`t dare show a photo of my lot, it takes me half an hour to find what I`m after.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice collection looks like You AB is Your favorite brand


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Nice collection looks like You AB is Your favorite brand


12 days of magic. :thumb:

Fish


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff....:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats pretty much the racking im looking for, can i ask where you got it?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

B&Q sale £25 per 5 shelves, but had to cut the top legs down to fit. Clicky

Gone up since, but they do have some cheaper options around £25.

Fish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection mate.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Naughty collection mate


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Very tidy and awesome collection :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

looks good mate need to get some shelves like that


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

thats quality mate im heading in that direction with my stuff just need to get a shed first though lol ive got mine in garage and i can hardly get in i got some galvanised shelving from machine mart for £50


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice collection you have there , very tidy


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice collection mate and noticed some different names on the Autobrite products like Copolymer Wax Remover and the Top Gloss thingy, are they still the normal wax remover and the afterwash gloss enhancer stuff, I have forgotten all the names sorry as I am all detailed out


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. 

Shiny the names thing also got me for a while, but I just think they are still what they say they are. So the Copolymer Dewaxer is the old wax off, Top Gloss I think is the is the old Curious shampoo. I've tried to get them in order of use. I know I'm SAD. :thumb:

I'm just not sure if I can keep all of them in there though. You know with cold temps and all that.

Fish


----------



## Gib1518 (Feb 1, 2012)

Where did you get the drying clothes from matey?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Gibs, they are from Autobrite, but it looks like most of the suppliers on here stock them. They really are top stuff, cant rate them highly enough.

Fish


----------



## Gib1518 (Feb 1, 2012)

cheers  more money spent :L


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice collection mate! watch out for the nasty beast lurking in photo 2!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

What beast would that be Phil? 

Fish


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

That enormous spider I think he is talking about....

Where did you get that shelving from?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

B&Q mate. That big... haha you wanna see some of the BIG spiders that go running across the living room floor of an evening in front of the fire... All you can make out if the outline of the buggers. Come down the following morning and there they are in the ceiling corner... 

Fish


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually saw them or similar in B and Q when I was in their earlier so thanks for confirming.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tidy very OCD the way i like it why not paint inside even more ocd


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

yup the horid spider lol uuuuuggghhh


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

ffrs1444, they are all lined up in order of use.  Yeah ok I've also got some OCD in me. 

Phil.... thats not a spider, thats more like an ant.

Fish


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

you've a few quids worth there. anyone else go through that collection going: got, got got, need, need ,got, need.
all tidy too, a credit to ya. :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Couple of additions to add.

Something for the tar, finally catching up with the AS Man









Something for the carpets, with a touch of the bouncers 









Not sure what to use these with....









Oh yeah I can use them with this 









All in this is the additions.









Fish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

My bank loves me at the moment, almost as much as some of the suppliers on here. 

Goodies from the KDS day and Phil at Shinearama

















Next up some 4 inch pads and vantage from i4Detailing









Then some spacers for the Leon from another forum. I thought it was a bargin for £35 including the bolts.

















Fish


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Think I might need to slim down my collection of ceramic coatings.










Fish


----------

